# Old template when using iPad.



## GB (Sep 1, 2011)

I use the old DC template. I can't stand the new one. Recently when using DC on my iPad though it will only show the new template. Has there been any change to the site that would cause this?


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you use a web browser and not the app?  And by template you mean the skin right?


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2011)

It through the web browser (iCab) and not the app. Yes I mean skin. Thanks Frank.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 1, 2011)

I also prefer V1.0.  It handles print magnification better than V2.0 and it looks better.


----------

